# small pond bass



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

so i went out yesterday evening to a small pond i know of to catch some catfish when i got there i noticed a lot of decent sized largemouth right up against the bank in like 2 feet of water swiming with a bunch of bait fish so i threw out some buzz baits a few cranks and a few top waters but no action i ran some of the cranks right in front of them but no hits. my ? is scince they where swiming with all them bait fish and not eating them dose that mean they are just not feeding at that time. any addvice on how to catch them would be great thanks


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I use curly tails in ponds and the bass love them.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

In my experience in that scenario they can be really hard to trick. If you can see them, they can see you i'd imagine. Was it calm and sunny? Not uncatchable though i don't think. I'd lean more towards a subtle, weightless plastic in a natural color. A tube or a worm worked very slowly, try a get as far away from them as possible while still being able to place a cast beyond them. Or even a live nightcrawler, although your baitfish would probably rob u pretty quick assuming theyre sunfish. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

In the last couple years I have had descent luck floating bass minnies around without any weight.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the same scenario in my pond. Yes they are hard to catch. This is the time of year when they begin a transition, late summer, starting early fall. They'll follow baitfish and act as if they are curious but are non aggresive especially if the water is clear. We've had cool night weather also and there's water temp fluxuations which changes oxygen levels and thermolcines which affect them also. In short, their environment is beginning to change again and they will react in different ways. They are off one day and crushing lures the next. Night time may be the better way to go for fishing them and subtle topwaters usually work well.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I use my fly rod & a bunny strip on a circle hook, but as already mentioned more than once, WEIGHTLESS has always been the key for me. Just enough of a twitch to make the soft plastic undulate or barely move.
Mike


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks fot the info guys...yesterday i was out there and a kid had a caught a bluegill he seen a bass and ran the gill right past him real slow that bass hit it as soon as it got in front of him swalowed the hole thing i had to cut his line for him. it was not bad size proly bout a poundbout 14 inchs....bout a half hou later he got one on the weirdist spinner id ever seen it was some lind of sinner bait with propelers and he had a ruber worm on the hook he was retreiveing it as fast as he could a bass came out of the weeds and killed it.... funny how things work sometimes...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a friend of mine tell me the other day he was fishing a pond for bass and had good luck with a funky looking frog lure, we have all probably seen them..the lures on the shelf that your like what fish is going to go after that??? but I guess they crushed them.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

If the bite is has try a jig with a real worm. This has been killer for me when lures don't seem to get bit.


----------

